# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  wardrobe doors higher than 2.4m???

## Aangelique1611

Can someone please explain to me why i get either a blank/confused look or a 'no, you cant do that' when i ask for wardrobe doors 2.8m high? I dont get it. Is it an issue of them not manufacturing hinged wardrobe doors to this height? or is it more of a logistics surrounding force issue?

----------


## silentC

I would say any panel material longer than 2.4m would be a special order. This goes for anything I can think of that you would use for a wardrobe door, including melamine, veneered ply, MDF, mirror etc. Standard sheet size is 2400x1200 (or 8'x4'). 
You might be able to get them in a joinery door, but it would be a custom order and very expensive.

----------


## rat52

That is why in older home with high ceilings there is a "filler" at the top. Also to the sides if  it is not in modules of 600mm

----------


## Aangelique1611

i thought what iw as getting quoted was already expensive  :Smilie:  between 3k and 6k for wardrobes with 2 levels of doors... i found a picture of what i want (see attached) I just cant seem to find anyone speaking my language ... have just made more calls and they aare saying at anything higher than 2.4 the timber bows ... is there possibley any type of timber less prone to bow?

----------


## Big Shed

> Can someone please explain to me why i get either a blank/confused look or a 'no, you cant do that' when i ask for wardrobe doors 2.8m high? I dont get it. Is it an issue of them not manufacturing hinged wardrobe doors to this height? or is it more of a logistics surrounding force issue?

  Our ceilings are 2.7m and we have floor to ceiling sliding wardrobe doors, didn't have any hassles getting them. I think they are made from 10mm MDF, 1 is full length mirror.

----------


## Aangelique1611

yeah most have said they can do sliders but not hinged ... any chance you have a picture of your sliders? I have never seen them that tall before so would love a look if you have a pic handy?

----------


## Slider00

I am also in the market for "aftermarket" wardrobes, and have been astounded at the prices being charged by the so-called wardrobe specialists. (approx 1K per 600mm). 
You can get doors >2.4m. The cost does go up a bit for materials, but not that much. I guess the issue is that most places make doors based on standard 2400x1200 sheets. So you get 2 doors/panels from this size. However MDF is made in much larger sizes.  
Bowing is not an issue if the cabinet is constructed properly. One place I got a quote from uses some bizarre double  sheet construction, including steel shanks to strengthen the door construction. This seems overkill to most other places I spoke to. There is no problem, however; getting doors up to 3m in height.  
The question seems to be practicality versus cost. Most w/rs are typically 2100 in height or thereabouts. So above that is typically storage. So do you want to see the junk stored up in this area every time you open the tall door? If not, double doors are the go.  
On the other hand, the more expensive places charge the same price for any door size - i.e. one 2600x600 door is the same price as 2100x600, so your double your costs to add the small door for the storage area on top. They will also do anything to avoid going over 600mm wide too - I suspect to save money - but there is no technical reason that wider doors can be obtained, if the structure is sound. 
The upshot is that you can get bigger doors, some (I would suggest dodgy) places will try to talk you out of it because they can't cope with big sheets. The more up-market places will try to talk you out of two doors to minimise your cost.  
Not sure if this helps, but there you go. 
Andrew.

----------


## Aangelique1611

rightio ... i'll trya nd ring around the top end of the market and see how i go ... i get a little scared round the big end of town ha! I'll give it a shot ... ps. whats the difference between something like ikea pax and what the wardrobe companies supply? is all all just same sort of frames and doors or is ikea seriously sub standard materials?

----------


## Slider00

From what I recall the Pax is just 16mm whiteboard with pre-drilled shelving holes and plain whiteboard doors. They seemed ok for what they are - a little pricey though. They will never look built in though if that is what you are looking for. 
Most cabinet making places will use MDF for the outer shell (for painting/routed panels etc) and 18mm m/r melamine (chipboard) for the internals. Good places will use 1mm rounded PVC edging for the shelves etc rather than the sharper edged stuff. 
I will try to find a name for a door specialist - i have it at home. You might have to go via a cabinet maker to order them though - not sure if they deal with the public.You can get 18mm/22mm thickness doors in just about any dimensions. 
Andrew.

----------


## Aangelique1611

yup have made some calls this arvo and basically the more upmarket co's are willing to do about 2.7m which i can deal with after bulk head etc... they basically charge what the cheaper co's charge for doors on doors so i guess its much of a muchness (except that i like the look of just one door)  :Wink:

----------


## Slider00

The door company I had been recommended was "Polytech". They seem to have 6 outlets in Sydney. Let me know how it goes.

----------


## Aangelique1611

great, thanks very much for your help! will keep you posted.

----------


## Aangelique1611

Just to confirm, is it the company that looks like it specialises in kitchen doors? http://www.polytech.com.au/ they look like they only have one in sydney ... did a white pages search too and didnt think any looked right? Have you got a web page?

----------


## joe greiner

The doors in your pic look like frame construction, and sheet size wouldn't be an issue for that design. The only peculiarity would be longer timbers for the sides of the door. Sides of the wardrobe itself are another matter, though; could likely be butted short panels without esthetic detriment if done well. 
Joe

----------


## Slider00

yep. I have a friend who is a cabinet maker, and he gets all his doors - kitchen and wardrobe - from these guys. 
best of luck!

----------


## Aangelique1611

does your friend work in sydney? if so, wanna pm me his details?

----------


## Aangelique1611

> The doors in your pic look like frame construction, and sheet size wouldn't be an issue for that design. The only peculiarity would be longer timbers for the sides of the door. Sides of the wardrobe itself are another matter, though; could likely be butted short panels without esthetic detriment if done well. 
> Joe

  so ... if what your saying is 'yep no probs but its something a bit non standard ... (did i interpret that correctly?)' .... does that mean i should speak to a cabinet maker about it as opposed to a wardrobe company?

----------


## martrix

You're gonna need a big step ladder to get to anything higher than 2.4mtrs.

----------


## Aangelique1611

eh, it will be the same step ladder i will need to change the light bulbs i guess  :Smilie:  I think that space would be useful for bulky seasonal things like blankets and races hats and ski jackets etc etc

----------


## joe greiner

> so ... if what your saying is 'yep no probs but its something a bit non standard ... (did i interpret that correctly?)' .... does that mean i should speak to a cabinet maker about it as opposed to a wardrobe company?

  Sort of. I'm not familiar with the wardrobes market. A cabinet maker might be more expensive than pre-built products, though. Or might not. It'd be worth a chat, at least. 
As you're considering the upper part for auxiliary storage, a secondary (pre-built) cabinet might be better anyway. Subject to your esthetic objectives, of course. 
Joe

----------


## Guy

what you use is a 9mm peice of MDF for the backs then glue strips of 12mm MDF to that to form the style of door you want. This gives a total thickness of 21mm which is OK for doors. 
Have made many like that in the past, tyhe talest was about 3000mm in height, and you can get MDF and melamine boards upto 1800 *3600mm in size.
To get the height of the wardrobe you want you can make a base cabinet 2400mm high then add a secondary cabinet on top of that to get your desired height. Just use a solid continuous peice for the visable end.

----------


## arms

> The doors in your pic look like frame construction, and sheet size wouldn't be an issue for that design. The only peculiarity would be longer timbers for the sides of the door. Sides of the wardrobe itself are another matter, though; could likely be butted short panels without esthetic detriment if done well. 
> Joe

  tall robe doors are no problem ,depending on the style they can be made any height ,they can also be machined from a single sheet of 18 mm MDF to look like 5 peice doors ,for extra height you only have to increase the number of hinges used to hold the added weight ,we have done many of this style over the years both here and in brisbane and have had no problems with them   :2thumbsup:

----------


## seriph1

no offence intended to anyone but I am concerned about the aesthetics of those high doors ..... I just don't think they look good in the OP's photograph. I CAN imagine for example, mirror finish red doors with fine aluminium frames looking great that height (for an upmarket, ultra-modern look of course) but again, (for me only I spose) NOT going all the way to the ceiling  -  even a 150mm bulkhead helps keep such things feeling 'light' in my opinion 
have fun

----------


## Burnsy

> no offence intended to anyone but I am concerned about the aesthetics of those high doors ..... I just don't think they look good in the OP's photograph. I CAN imagine for example, mirror finish red doors with fine aluminium frames looking great that height (for an upmarket, ultra-modern look of course) but again, (for me only I spose) NOT going all the way to the ceiling - even a 150mm bulkhead helps keep such things feeling 'light' in my opinion 
> have fun

  Here is photo of ours these are 2.3m, I agree that you need some amount of bulkhead. Our front rooms have 2.7 metre ceilings with the same style door to 2.6m, these wardrobes are four doors long though. I think if you go to high without having the length it can look wierd. These doors are great and I would never go back to hinged wardrobe doors. They are very easy to fit. Surprisingly the white is more expensive that the mirror (by about $50 per door in our case). They are made out of vinal backed glass.

----------

